# Alerta precoce de Tsunamis em Portugal



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 23:56)

*Estudo aponta o Barlavento Algarvio como o mais vulnerável*



> *A Protecção Civil está a preparar um estudo sobre o risco sísmico e de tsunamis na região do Algarve. O estudo, que deverá estar concluído daqui por um ano, indica as cidades do Barlavento Algarvio como as que poderão vir a ser mais afectadas.*
> A Protecção Civil está a preparar um estudo sobre o risco sismíco e de tsunamis na região do Algarve.
> 
> Apesar de apenas estar concluído daqui por um ano, este estudo já deu indicadores que apontam para as cidades do Barlavento Algarvio como as que poderão vir a ser mais afectadas.
> ...



Fonte: TSF


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2007 às 20:31)

*Re: Sismos/Tsunamis: Barlavento Algarvio o mais vulnerável*



> Em Olhão e na Fuzeta produziu uma temorosa impressão o tremor de terra de 27 de Dezembro de 1722. Segundo o que consta este tremor de terra teve por centro de acção o nosso mar algarvio, entre Faro e Tavira, rebentando naquellas paragens uma coluna de fogo de dentro do mar, que destruiu muitas embarcações.
> Parece que este tremor de terra foi resultante de algum vulcão que abrisse uma boca dentro do mar e por isso a sua acção destruidora exerceu-se principalmente nas terras próximas do mar: Lagos, Portimão, Albufeira, Faro, Olhão, Fuzeta e Tavira.



FONTE: Monografia do Concelho de Olhão


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Sismos/Tsunamis: Barlavento Algarvio o mais vulnerável*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão e na Fuzeta produziu uma temorosa impressão o tremor de terra de 27 de Dezembro de 1722. Segundo o que consta este tremor de terra teve por centro de acção o nosso mar algarvio, entre Faro e Tavira, rebentando naquellas paragens uma coluna de fogo de dentro do mar, que destruiu muitas embarcações.
> Parece que este tremor de terra foi resultante de algum vulcão que abrisse uma boca dentro do mar e por isso a sua acção destruidora exerceu-se principalmente nas terras próximas do mar: Lagos, Portimão, Albufeira, Faro, Olhão, Fuzeta e Tavira.



A do Vulcão... que estranho .... um bocado bizzaro, mas em textos antigos por vezes aparecem descrições estranhas.



Algumas coisas que encontrei:




> *Alguns Tsunamis Históricos em Portugal*
> 
> 60aC
> O tsunami de 60aC é o evento mais antigo do qual há descrições na literatura. Os efeitos do tsunami foram observados na costa norte de Portugal e na Galiza. Segundo Frei Bernardo de Brito (1597), " se arruinaram muitos lugares e o mar saindo nalgumas partes de seus ordinários limites ocupou muita parte da terra, deixando-a em outros lugares descoberta, onde nunca mostrara sinais de a poder haver "
> ...


Fonte: http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA6_Tsunamis/060_TsunHistoricos.html


*
Simulação Tsunami 1775*
Baptista, MA, J M Miranda, F Chiericci, N Zitellini. "New Study of the 1755 Earthquake





Fonte: http://br.geocities.com/adrireligio/tsunamiatlantico.htm

*Simulação Tsunami 1722*
Simulação do Tsunami de Tavira de 1722. Joaquim Luis (Univ do Algarve), M A Baptista (ISEL) e J M Miranda (Univ de Lisboa).






Para além dos provocados por sismos, ainda temos o possível deslizamento do vulcão de La Palma nas Canárias que se falou aqui há uns anos na sequência de um programa da BBC, embora já tenha lido críticas a esse estudo:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Palma#Tsunami_scenarios
http://www.tudelft.nl/live/pagina.jsp?id=3000b5ea-cdb6-421e-841c-d63d5aa73a39&lang=en
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megatsunami#Canary_Islands
http://www.tudelft.nl/live/pagina.jsp?id=4096f2de-bb4e-4d1f-830f-45d19de32940&lang=en


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 13:49)

*Tsunamis: Portugal vai ter sistema de alerta*



> *Europa vigia tsunamis *
> *O navio italiano Urania sai esta tarde do porto de Sagres para instalar, a cerca de cem quilómetros dali, no mar alto, a primeira estação marítima de alerta de terramotos e tsunamis para a Europa.*
> 
> Colocada no fundo do mar, ao largo do Algarve, e equipada com sismómetros e sensores de pressão, esta estação, apesar de ser ainda um protótipo, é "idêntica às estações que os americanos têm no Pacífico ", explica ao DN Maria Ana Machado, investigadora do Centro de Geofísica da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa.
> ...


(c) Fonte: DN


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 00:17)

*Re: 1ª Estação para detectar Tsunamis*

Uma excelente notícia. Muitas vezes as desgraças de uns é a salvação de outros e o mundo aprendeu muito com o Tsunami da Indonésia....


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: 1ª Estação para detectar Tsunamis*



> Não há mecanismo que permita avisar rapidamente
> Estação de alerta de tsunamis vai ser colocada ao largo do Algarve
> 
> Se sentir um sismo forte e estiver numa praia do Algarve, deve continuar descontraído a apanhar sol e tomar banho? Ou deve sair da praia e refugiar-se numa zona alta, para o caso de virem ondas gigantes causadas pelo sismo?
> ...



Fonte: Público


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: 1ª Estação para detectar Tsunamis*



> *Bóia gigante de sistema de alerta de tsunamis recuperada *
> 
> Bóia gigante do sistema de alerta de tsunamis
> Uma das bóias gigantes da Geostar, a primeira estação marítima europeia experimental de alerta para tsunamis e terramotos, que estava à deriva depois de se ter partido o cabo, foi recuperada e rebocada ontem para o Porto de Portimão.
> ...



Fonte: www.barlavento.online.pt

Pronto, se fizer um sismo o melhor é fugir, já que a bóia não gostou de estar lá, e foi dar uma voltita


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: 1ª Estação para detectar Tsunamis*



> *Mar Algarvio monitorizado*
> 
> No mês em que se assinalam 252 anos sobre o terramoto que devastou Lisboa e o Algarve fica completa a primeira rede de sismómetros colocada no fundo do mar algarvio para estudar a actividade sísmica da região.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jul 2008 às 11:29)

*"Geostar: como funciona a estação de vigilância"*

Ao explorar o site do jornal "Publico", encontrei uma série de animações bastante interessantes e decidi colocar aqui o link da página que contém uma animação acerca do funcionamento da _GEOSTAR_:
http://static.publico.clix.pt/homepage/infografia/ciencias/geostar/


----------



## rijo (1 Set 2008 às 19:25)

*Tsunamis: Portugal vai ter sistema de alerta*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) e o Joint Research Center, agência de investigação da Comissão Europeia, vão partilhar conhecimentos científicos e técnicos para estabelecer um sistema nacional de alerta precoce de tsunamis.
> 
> Em comunicado hoje divulgado, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) adianta que um acordo de entendimento celebrado com o Joint Research Center (JRC) vai permitir instalar o sistema de alerta, que será constituído por três componentes: 'detecção sísmica, detecção de tsunami e emissão de avisos e alerta'.
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Tsunamis: Portugal vai ter sistema de alerta*

Boa noticia
Mais vale prevenir do que remediar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

*re: Alerta precoce de "Tsunamis" em Portugal*

Amanhã vai ser apresentado o tão aguardado estudo de risco sísmico e de tsunami no Algarve, como Portugal é lento, a notícia do Vince reporta a 18 de Julho de 2007 e falava-se num ano, a 22 de Janeiro de 2010 é que vai ser divulgado. 

Amanhã pelas 15 horas no Auditório 0.3 do complexo da Penha na Universidade do Algarve vai ser divulgado.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

*re: Alerta precoce de "Tsunamis" em Portugal*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã vai ser apresentado o tão aguardado estudo de risco sísmico e de tsunami no Algarve, como Portugal é lento, a notícia do Vince reporta a 18 de Julho de 2007 e falava-se num ano, a 22 de Janeiro de 2010 é que vai ser divulgado.
> 
> Amanhã pelas 15 horas no Auditório 0.3 do complexo da Penha na Universidade do Algarve vai ser divulgado.



E espero que seja aqui sumamente divulgado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

*re: Alerta precoce de "Tsunamis" em Portugal*



> *Algarve: Sismo igual ao do Haiti deixaria infra-estruturas básicas a metade da capacidade *
> 
> *Estudo de Risco Sísmico e Tsunamis apresentado sexta-feira*
> 
> ...



De referir que o sismo de magnitude 7.5 na escala de Richter com epicentro a 68 kms a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro causaria 8 mil a 13 mil pessoas desalojadas, entre 250 a 600 feridos e entre 33 a 1008 mortos caso o sismo ocorresse em Agosto. Com um tsunami que demoraria cerca de 12 minutos a chegar à costa e que as zonas mais afectadas seriam Vilamoura e Quarteira, dados referidos pelo simulador de sismos.

Agora levanta-se uma série de questões referentes a este simulador.

Será que a realidade seria mesmo esta?

Quem dará o alerta nas praias que vem um tsunami?

Será que 12 minutos que separa do tempo do sismo ao de tsunami, é suficiente para evacuar uma praia no Algarve, em pleno mês de Agosto?

Será que o simulador tem em atenção que isso provocaria o pânico das pessoas e isso entopia completamente a saída da praias em direcção a um lugar seguro?

Se 50% dos hospitais ficam inoperacionais, se o hospital de Faro é afectado, onde é assistida a população do Sotavento Algarvio, que outros meios existem para além do  hospital de Faro?




Tive pena, assisti à apresentação do Estudo e fiquei um bocado surpreendido e um pouco aquém das minhas expectativas. E estava à espera de algo mais, e fiquei com a ideia que muita coisa ficou por responder.

Na passada 2ªfeira no programa Prós e Contras na RTP1, em que o tema era: "Sismos: Estamos preparados" e quando a própria protecção civil diz que depois das 72 horas seguintes ao sismo, é que começa a fazer buscas e a resgatar pessoas, acho que é muito preocupante. Porque primeiro, vão simular o sismo e ver quais as áreas mais afectadas, causa alguma preocupação a qualquer pessoa. Se repare-se que eles simularam o sismo no passado dia 17 de Dezembro e demoraram 1h30m a simular o sismo, a verem se tinha causado estragos, não será isto tempo demais. 
Se calhar, se acontecer algum sismo violento em Portugal, a ajuda internacional chega primeiro do que a nossa. Vê-se isso nos incêndios no Verão.

Eu acho que não estamos preparados para um sismo de magnitude elevada em Portugal, porque nesse dia tudo vai falhar as comunicações entre as próprias forças de socorro, e isso ficou bem fincado quando fizeram o simulacro em Lisboa.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

*re: Alerta precoce de "Tsunamis" em Portugal*



> TSUNAMIS: GERAÇÃO E RISCOS, por José S. Antunes do Carmo
> 
> São gerados anualmente em todo o Globo muitos tsunamis de pequenas dimensões. Historicamente, um tsunami já com forte poder destrutivo ocorre algures, em parte incerta do Globo, em cada período de dois a três anos. Um tsunami de elevadas proporções, com características devastadoras, ocorre em cada período de quinze a vinte anos.
> Na costa Portuguesa, os períodos de recorrência de tsunamis gerados por sismos com idênticas magnitudes são incomparavelmente superiores. Da ordem de quatrocentos anos para um tsunami com algum poder destrutivo (p.e. quando gerado por um sismo com magnitude da ordem de 8.0 na escala de Richter) e superior a mil anos para um tsunami com características destrutivas e modificadoras da linha de costa, como o ocorrido em 1755. Por
> ...



*Pode continuar a ler o resto do artigo *aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 17:59)

*Portugal candidato a acolher centro de alerta de tsunamis*

*Portugal candidato a acolher centro de alerta de tsunamis *



> Portugal poderá acolher um centro de alerta de tsunamis. O anúncio foi feito pelo Instituto de Meterologia que tem um grupo de trabalho para esta área que irá integrar um projeto europeu.
> 
> Portugal, através do Instituto de Meteorologia  (IM), vai integrar um projeto europeu para alerta precoce de tsunamis e apresenta-se como candidato a acolher um centro regional para o Atlântico Nordeste e Mediterrâneo, anunciou hoje o IM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 19:37)

*Re: Portugal candidato a acolher centro de alerta de tsunamis*

*IM integra projecto no âmbito do alertas precoces de tsunami*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., irá integrar o projecto europeu TRIDEC, coordenado pelo Centro Geofísico de Potsdam (Alemanha), no âmbito da instalação de futuros sistemas de alerta precoce de tsunamis.
> 
> O projecto, com a duração de 3 anos, tem por objectivo o desenvolvimento de arquitecturas inteligentes para o processamento de grandes volumes de dados, para suporte à decisão no quadro de alertas precoces de tsunami.
> 
> ...



Ao que parece sempre se confirma.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 21:26)

> *Setúbal vai ter sistema de alerta de tsunamis a partir do dia 18
> A cidade de Setúbal vai ter um equipamento de "aviso e alerta de tsunamis na costa portuguesa" a partir do dia 18, avançou hoje à agência Lusa o coordenador da Protecção Civil Municipal, José Luís Bucho.*
> 
> "No dia 18 de Março, uma equipa constituída por técnicos portugueses, franceses e italianos vai instalar um equipamento provisório de alerta de tsunamis, para que as pessoas que se encontrem na zona ribeirinha de Setúbal sejam avisadas a tempo de se afastarem", informou. O equipamento em causa, que estará ligado ao Instituto de Meteorologia, é constituído por várias torres a partir das quais serão emitidos sinais sonoros de aviso à população de Setúbal. José Luís Bucho salientou a importância das acções de prevenção, como hoje ficou demonstrado pelo comportamento da população do Japão perante um sismo com uma magnitude de 8,9 graus.
> ...


http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1804078


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2011 às 12:07)

_"(...) Em 2001, cientistas previram que uma futura erupção do instável vulcão Cumbre Vieja em La Palma (uma ilha das Ilhas Canárias) poderia causar um imenso deslizamento de terra para dentro do mar. Nesse potencial deslizamento de terra, a metade oeste da ilha (pesando provavelmente 500 bilhões de toneladas) iria catastroficamente deslizar para dentro do oceano. Esse deslizamento causaria uma megatsunami de cem metros que devastaria a costa da África noroeste, com uma tsunami de trinta a cinqüenta metros alcançando a costa leste da América do Norte muitas horas depois, causando devastação costeira em massa e a morte de prováveis milhões de pessoas."_

WikiPédia


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

Gerofil disse:


> _"(...) Em 2001, cientistas previram que uma futura erupção do instável vulcão Cumbre Vieja em La Palma (uma ilha das Ilhas Canárias) poderia causar um imenso deslizamento de terra para dentro do mar. Nesse potencial deslizamento de terra, a metade oeste da ilha (pesando provavelmente 500 bilhões de toneladas) iria catastroficamente deslizar para dentro do oceano. Esse deslizamento causaria uma megatsunami de cem metros que devastaria a costa da África noroeste, com uma tsunami de trinta a cinqüenta metros alcançando a costa leste da América do Norte muitas horas depois, causando devastação costeira em massa e a morte de prováveis milhões de pessoas."_
> 
> WikiPédia



Já tinha ouvido falar dessa possível erupção nas Canárias.. Se acontecer será catastrófico em muitos países com costa no Atlântico, mas penso que não há perigo eminente, pelo menos...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2011 às 19:10)

*UNESCO: Primeiro teste de alerta rápido de tsunami no Mediterrâneo*

A Agência das Nações Unidas para a Educação, Ciência e Cultura (UNESCO) vai realizar na quarta-feira o primeiro teste de um sistema de alerta rápido de tsunami no Mediterrâneo, anunciou a organização em Paris.
O Sistema de Alerta Rápido de Tsunami no Mediterrâneo e Atlântico Nordeste (NEAMTWS) foi estabelecido em 2005 sob a égide da UNESCO no âmbito da Comissão Oceanográfica Intergovernamental (COI). O teste envolve 31 países num exercício que inclui a transmissão de mensagens por correio eletrónico, fax e pelo Sistema Global de Telecomunicações (GTS) a partir do Observatório e Instituto de Investigação Sísmica de Istambul (Turquia) para todos os centros nacionais na região abrangida. 
O objetivo é detetar possíveis falhas na comunicação de alertas de tsunami e testar a rapidez de transmissão de informação através da rede envolvida pelo projeto. O Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico Nordeste registaram historicamente grande atividade sísmica, com os casos mais significativos de 1755, com a destruição de Lisboa, e 1908, com a destruição de Messina (Itália), onde morreram 85.000 pessoas, além do tsunami de menor intensidade ao largo da Argélia, em 2003.
Os especialistas salientam, apesar disso, que a atividade sísmica no Mediterrâneo é de muito menos intensidade do que a registada no Oceano Pacífico. O NEAMTWS é um dos quatro centros de alerta regionais coordenados pela COI a nível global. Sistemas idênticos existem para os oceanos Pacífico, Índico e Caraíbas.
A UNESCO prevê um segundo teste de alerta de tsunami em 2012, envolvendo os meios de comunicação social.

Fonte: Destak


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2011 às 22:35)

*Teste a sistema de alerta de tsunamis correu bem*

Eram 11h36 de Quarta-feira em Lisboa quando o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) em Portugal e os seus congéneres responsáveis pela vigilância sísmica noutros 30 países receberam, com sucesso, uma mensagem de alerta de um hipotético tsunami, enviada pelo Observatório e Instituto de Investigação de Sismos de Kandilli, em Istambul, Turquia. Tratou-se de um teste às comunicações do futuro sistema de alerta precoce de tsunamis no Atlântico Nordeste, Mediterrâneo e outros mares na região, que a Comissão Oceanográfica Intergovernamental (COI) da UNESCO está a criar desde 2005, o ano a seguir ao tsunami que atingiu o Sudoeste asiático e provocou a morte a mais de 200 mil pessoas.
"Os resultados preliminares indicam que as mensagens foram recebidas poucos minutos depois do envio", refere um comunicado da COI. "O exercício correu sobre rodas. Irá fazer-se uma avaliação completa nas próximas semanas", informou o geofísico Ocal Necmioglu, coordenador principal deste teste. No caso de um sismo com epicentro no mar, com potencialidade para gerar uma onda gigante, é crucial que o alerta seja dado em poucos minutos e que centros responsáveis pelos avisos nos vários países reajam depressa. Foi o que se procurou avaliar no teste.
"Na última década, os sismos e tsunamis mostraram-nos o seu terrível poder destrutivo", realçou a directora-geral da UNESCO, Irina Bokova, citada no comunicado. "Este teste foi um passo significativo para a melhoria da segurança de dezenas de milhares de pessoas no Atlântico Nordeste e Mediterrâneo, indo ao encontro da ambição da UNESCO em estabelecer sistemas de alerta precoce a nível global."
Portugal já se confrontou com o poder destrutivo destes fenómenos, em 1755: um sismo de 8,7 graus de magnitude, seguido de um tsunami, matou dez mil pessoas em Lisboa. Apenas a Turquia e a França estão prontas para avançar, em 2012, com alertas de um tsunami à população. Em Portugal, o sistema de alerta debate-se com a falta de uma decisão política, segundo têm lamentado os coordenadores do projecto no país, Maria Ana Baptista, do Instituto Dom Luiz da Universidade de Lisboa, e Fernando Carrilho, do IM.

TERESA FIRMINO

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2014 às 20:16)

*Dispositivo de alerta de `tsunamis´ de Setúbal deve estar operacional em 2015*







O dispositivo de alerta de ‘tsunamis’ de Setúbal, o primeiro a ser instalado em Portugal, pode estar a funcionar em pleno em 2015, admitiu hoje o italiano Alessandro Annunziato, do Centro Comum de Investigação da Comunidade Europeia.
O dispositivo de alerta de ‘tsunamis’ de Setúbal, o primeiro a ser instalado em Portugal, pode estar a funcionar em pleno em 2015, admitiu hoje o italiano Alessandro Annunziato, do Centro Comum de Investigação da Comunidade Europeia. "Estamos no processo de ligação do equipamento de medição instalado aqui junto ao cais da Secil", disse Alessandro Annunziato, durante um teste de verificação do bom funcionamento daquele dispositivo de recolha de dados sobre o estado do mar, que hoje foi testado pela primeira vez.
O equipamento dispõe de um mecanismo de raios laser que deteta eventuais alterações do estado do mar, e que também interpreta as caraterísticas de algumas ondas que, por vezes, antecedem a ocorrência de um `tsunami´. Os dados recolhidos são transmitidos para a Administração dos Portos de Setúbal e Sesimbra (APSS), e para o Centro Comum de Investigação da Comunidade Europeia, em Itália, bem como para um painel informativo instalado em 2011 no Parque Urbano de Albarquel, em Setúbal.
Em caso de alerta de `tsunamis´, a população da zona ribeirinha teria apenas dois ou três minutos para se afastar da zona ribeirinha, devido à proximidade do equipamento, instalado a poucos quilómetros de Setúbal. Este período de tempo poderá, no entanto, aumentar para 20 a30 minutos quando forem instalados outros equipamentos de medição (bóias) ao largo da costa portuguesa, o que deverá acontecer até final deste ano, em locais ainda a definir.
O projeto do dispositivo de alerta de `tsunamis´ de Setúbal foi desenvolvido pelo Centro Comum de Investigação da Comunidade Europeia, em colaboração com a Câmara Municipal de Setúbal, a Proteção Civil e a APSS. O dispositivo, que já dispõe do painel informativo com sistema de alerta no Parque Urbano de Albarquel e do equipamento de medição junto ao cais da Secil, deve incluir, também, outros equipamentos de medição ao serviço da APSS.
"Aqui, em Setúbal, há apenas este ponto de recolha de dados instalado no molhe da Secil, mas a APSS dispõe de outros instrumentos de monitorização, designadamente estações meteorológicas e marégrafos", disse à Lusa Ernesto Carneiro, da Administração dos Portos de Setúbal e Sesimbra, salientando que todos estes instrumentos vão ajudar à monitorização para detetar a eventual ocorrência de um `tsunami´. "Há ainda uma rede de boias instaladas ao largo da costa que também fazem essa monitorização, o que permite a triangulação de toda essa informação e a transmissão automática para o dispositivo de alerta", acrescentou.
A zona ribeirinha da cidade de Setúbal ficou totalmente destruída após o `tsunami´ que se seguiu ao sismo de 1755, tal como aconteceu na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa. De acordo com alguns estudos realizados em Portugal, um sismo idêntico ao de 1755 poderia provocar uma onda com sete metros de altura com um poder de destruição que poderia devastar o centro histórico e entrar pela cidade dentro, percorrendo uma distância estimada de cerca de 800 metros, desde a linha de costa até ao Parque do Bonfim.

GR // JLG

Fonte: MSN Notícias

Por falar em alertas, lembrei-me do roubo do cobre que impede o correcto funcionamento dos sistemas de alertas de inundação instalados a adjacentes da principal barragem existente no *Algarve*…  Monta-se todo o sistema mas depois rouba-se o cobre…


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2014 às 03:19)

*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::SISTEMA DE ALERTA DE TSUNAMI::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*


*Quatro minutos é o tempo que o primeiro dispositivo de alerta testado com sucesso, em Setúbal, consegue avisar com antecedência que vem aí uma onda. Zona ribeirinha da cidade ficou totalmente destruída com o tsunami que se seguiu ao sismo de 1755. O mesmo aconteceu na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa.*

Portugal testou com êxito, esta quinta-feira, um dispositivo de alerta de tsunamis. A primeira instalação e teste ocorreu em Setúbal, pelas mãos dos especialistas do Centro Comum de Investigação da Comunidade Europeia, de Itália. É capaz de avisar quatro minutos antes da chegada da primeira onda.
«O dispositivo de alerta foi testado hoje de manhã, com a ajuda de um simulador mecânico de tsunamis, tendo acionado de imediato o painel informativo e as sirenes do Parque Urbano de Albarquel», garantiu o líder do projeto, Alessandro Annunziato, citado pela Lusa.

«Algumas pessoas que ouviram as sirenes assustaram-se e até chamaram os bombeiros, porque ainda não conheciam este sistema de alerta», acrescentou.

O dispositivo de alerta «pode ser ativado de forma automática, mas também de forma manual, sempre que as autoridades considerem que é necessário proceder à evacuação do local».

*Como funciona?*

Constituído por um sistema de medição do nível do mar, instalado junto ao cais da Secil, a cerca de três quilómetros de Setúbal, e por um painel digital no Parque Urbano de Albarquel, o sistema permite avisar a população na zona ribeirinha de Setúbal com quatro minutos de antecedência em relação à chegada da primeira onda.

Este intervalo de tempo de reação, de quatro minutos, poderá aumentar significativamente no futuro, com a interligação de outros dispositivos de medição do nível do mar instalados ao longo da costa portuguesa.

*Financiamento vem da UE, mas há outras prioridades mais imediatas *
Apesar do sucesso dos testes realizados em Setúbal, o líder do projeto reconheceu que ainda vai demorar algum tempo até que as zonas costeiras de Portugal e de outros países europeus beneficiem destes dispositivos.

«O sistema de alerta de tsunamis é financiado pela Comissão Europeia, mas, neste momento, há outras prioridades na Europa, como o emprego», disse Alessandro Annunziato.

A instalação do sistema de alerta de tsunamis em Setúbal, projeto iniciado em 2011, insere-se na estratégia europeia de investigação tendo em vista a melhoria dos mecanismos de alerta de desastres e reduzir os tempos de transmissão de alertas às populações em risco.

*Olhar para o passado, para melhor enfrentar o futuro*

Em Portugal, a entidade responsável pelo sistema nacional de alerta de tsunamis é o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que comunica todos os alertas que recebe à Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), que, por sua vez, alerta a população em risco.

A zona ribeirinha da cidade de Setúbal ficou totalmente destruída após o tsunami que se seguiu ao sismo de 1755, tal como aconteceu na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa.

De acordo com alguns estudos realizados em Portugal, um sismo idêntico ao de 1755 poderia provocar uma onda com sete metros de altura, que poderia destruir toda a zona do centro histórico e entrar cerca de 800 metros pela cidade dentro, até á zona do Parque do Bonfuim. 


Fonte:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/s...amis/alerta-tsunami-quatro-minutos-para-fugir


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Out 2014 às 08:27)

Se o tempo for aumentado é um sistema brutal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2014 às 11:03)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Se o tempo for aumentado é um sistema brutal.


Não deve ser possível aumentar o tempo. Pois estamos a falar de uma força da natureza que simplesmente não a podemos mandar esperar. O tempo está extremamente depende da magnitude do sismo, da localização do epicentro e claro, da distância do mesmo aos pontos da costa. 
Se bem que tinha a ideia de estudos passados que davam mais tempo a Setúbal e Lisboa. No entanto isto pode requerer a finalização do sistema certamente. 
Para mais que não sabemos com exactidão onde ocorreu o epicentro do sismo de 1755. Simplesmente a cadência de sismos de elevada magnitude cá é muito baixa à escala humano, o que é bom pois há poucos mas é mau para este tipo de investigação e dados.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2016 às 01:42)

*Mega Tsunami das Canárias *

VortexMag


----------



## asalves (28 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

*Primeiro centro de alerta precoce do País funciona no Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera.*
(...)
O sistema de alerta português é atualizado de cinco em cinco minutos, mas globalmente a informação demora 15 minutos. Enquadrado na rede nacional de sismómetros e marégrafos, conta com a cooperação da Direção-Geral do Território e do Instituto Hidrográfico. O equipamento, que serve para melhorar a coordenação e antecipação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, foi pensado e criado após o tsunami que afetou a Indonésia, em 2004. 
(...)
Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/alerta-de-tsunamis-demora-5-minutos
http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/alerta-de-tsunamis-demora-5-minutos
Andei a procura de mais informação sobre a localização do centro e não encontrei nada, os jornais limitam-se a repetir o press release.

Duvidas:
Alguém sabe onde fica o centro? se em Algés ou na Sede?
E será que os 15 minutos de propagação do aviso não é muito para depois ter ainda que alertar as entidades e estas terem tempo para emitir algum alerta?


----------



## fablept (28 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

asalves disse:


> *Primeiro centro de alerta precoce do País funciona no Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera.*
> (...)
> O sistema de alerta português é atualizado de cinco em cinco minutos, mas globalmente a informação demora 15 minutos. Enquadrado na rede nacional de sismómetros e marégrafos, conta com a cooperação da Direção-Geral do Território e do Instituto Hidrográfico. O equipamento, que serve para melhorar a coordenação e antecipação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, foi pensado e criado após o tsunami que afetou a Indonésia, em 2004.
> (...)
> ...



Imaginando que o tsunami de 1755 demorou cerca de 30mnts a Lisboa, dá 15mnts de alerta, é melhor do que nada, mas o mais importante é o que fazer com esses 15mnts..isso tudo dependerá da articulação entre diversos meios e que infelizmente nos últimos meses tem se mostrado não muito eficaz.

Já no Algarve, só deverá dar 5 minutos de alerta...

Longe de ser expert na matéria mas penso que como não há localização certa para o próximo sismo que irá dar origem a tsunami com impacto no continente, logo os sismometros e bóias estão dispersas por uma grande área e isso aumenta o tempo de alerta de um tsunami, há primeiro uma análise sísmica e não é com um sismometro que se obtém a localização e magnitude de um sismo, tem que haver uma triangulacão. 2/3 minutos para confirmar localização e magnitude em primeira análise do sismo (as ondas sísmicas já terão atingido o continente, cerca de 1mnt para Lisboa). Depois deve haver a confirmação do tsunami numa ou mais bóias..mais 1/2minutos.

No fundo falta é mais uns milhões para tornar as áreas suspeitas mais densas com sismometros/acelerometros/boias para reduzir mais um pouco o tempo de alerta. O Japão é o exemplo a seguir..


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

15 mins num país habituado a terramotos é significativo.

15 mins num país que não faz a mínima o que é experienciar um terramoto intenso é, realisticamente, irrelevante.

Dependerá de muita coisa. É de dia ou de noite? É de semana ou num sábado? É no Verão ou no Inverno?

Como é que a ANPC/IPMA vai avisar as pessoas? TV? Rádio? E nos locais sem eletricidade? Duvido que o aparato de segurança esteja minimamente preparado. 

As pessoas vão ficar atordoadas com o terramoto e respetivos danos. Poucos saberão como evacuar e o que levar. Vão começar por fazer o óbvio -  avaliar as suas circunstâncias imediatas e telefonar para familiares - perdendo tempo valioso.

Felizmente o litoral sul do país é relativamente pouco habitado. Mas mesmo no centro o caos é certo.


----------



## fablept (30 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

Orion disse:


> 15 mins num país habituado a terramotos é significativo.
> 
> 15 mins num país que não faz a mínima o que é experienciar um terramoto intenso é, realisticamente, irrelevante.
> 
> ...



15minutos de alerta de tsunami, a primeira onda sísmica da zona sísmica de Josephine atingia Lisboa em cerca de 1 minuto. Média de propagação de uma sísmica é de 6/7km/s. As ondas de superfície são mais lentas, mas mais destrutivas.


----------

